#ubuntu-youth 2013-05-16
<Xenon_> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, Xenon_
<Xenon_> I'm 12 ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> Xenon_: good, but you shouldn't have your account registered due to COPPA
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<Xenon_> why?
<JoseeAntonioR> Xenon_: http://www.coppa.org/ you're under 13
<Xenon_> JoseeAntonioR, it's no valid in Italy
<Xenon_> and I'm Italian
<JoseeAntonioR> freenode is based in England :)
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, no more discussion, but I'd recommend not registering :)
<Xenon_> ok...
